# Skrooge statt KMyMoney: Font von importierten Operationen?

## sprittwicht

Wollte mir gerade mal Skrooge anschauen, da KMyMoney im Moment tot ist und Skrooge ins KDE "Extragear" aufgenommen wurde.

Was mich spontan total nervt (neben der unvollständigen Übersetzung): Importierte Operationen werden mit einem anderen Font dargestellt als frisch angelegte. Nämlich blau statt schwarz und in kleinerer Schriftgröße.

Selbst wenn ich alle Operationen bestätigt und die Datei abgespeichert habe, bleiben die unsinnigen Formatierungen nach einem Neustart erhalten. Wo kann ich das abstellen? Wieso wird sowas überhaupt mitgespeichert?!

Und kann man einzelne "Payees" löschen? Gibt's da irgendwo eine Liste wo die alle drinstehen?

Oder einfach auf KMyMoney für KDE 4 warten?  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

naja kmymoney als tot zu bezeichnen ist etwas weit hergeholt. Es wird kräftig an der Portierung zu kde4 gearbeitet. Falls dich ein svn build nicht abschreckt, könntest du die kde4 version übers kde overlay installieren. Wobei es von den entwicklern noch als unstable bezeichnet wird: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=85479

----------

